# Crows!!!!!!



## LJACKSON36 (Jan 4, 2006)

Anyone going out to do a little crow bustin this weekend. If so what tactics do you use to out smart these wiley birds. I am going to give it a try this weekend or the next and would like to know what the best approach might be to put a couple on the ground.


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

Me too lol, I never hunted them but my trigger finger is itching pretty bad.


----------



## Poohflinger (Feb 2, 2010)

If you've never done it, your in for a great time. I use an e-caller and a mouth call. Use a fighting crows tape! If you have a couple of crow decoys get them out in the open. Camo up real good and try to stay hidden with no movement. Turn the caller on when you get hidden and hang on. When they start to show up let them get real close. Don't be surprised when you look up and see hundreds circling overhead. Start pulling the trigger. You only get one crack at them before they wise up. But there are alot of young birds this early, so you might get some return fliers to shoot. When the action stops, just drive several miles to the next spot.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

ok, what do you do with the dead birds. i could have shot one this spring while turkey hunting, but i passed because i didnt think i wanted to eat it and was not sure about the seasons.


----------



## HUNTorFISH (Dec 1, 2008)

ez- season just opened on them this weekend. the amount of crop damage a crow can do is extremely bad when the crops are first planted, and farmers hate them about as bad as a groundhog. i read it somewhere what the damage a flock of crows could do in a certain amount of time but can't recall now. therefore i see it like groundhog hunting and helping out farmers livelihood. i have cooked one up before and just like a groundhog or **** it ain't that bad to eat, but i don't prefer it.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

aw come on now, i bet breaded in panko and deep fried it'd taste like chicken.lol.:S:woot:


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

I remember reading a book and an old timer said he used to take his Mom's cat (crows _hate_ cats) and tie its collar to a rope on a tree
to attract the crows.....


----------



## The Zodiac (Apr 10, 2010)

creekcrawler said:


> I remember reading a book and an old timer said he used to take his Mom's cat (crows _hate_ cats) and tie its collar to a rope on a tree
> to attract the crows.....


I can confirm this. I have a few outside cats & I have watched crows follow them around, moving from tree to tree just to cuss them out, which they do. lol

I recall this one year a few years back when we had a bad batch of crows that would not leave anyone that walked outside alone. I literally was attacked by a couple of them during that summer. They would dive bomb me just like that Hitchcock movie. It was incredible.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

The Zodiac said:


> I recall this one year a few years back when we had a bad batch of crows that would not leave anyone that walked outside alone. I literally was attacked by a couple of them during that summer. They would dive bomb me just like that Hitchcock movie. It was incredible.


Now that'd been something to see.When I was younger a girl that grew up across the street from me got dive bombed by a bird(not a crow though)& it was actually pretty funny to witness it.We had a boat load of crows that would be in the trees across the street from where I now live a few years back.Those damn birds drove me nuts in the morning,always "yaking".Anyways I solved that problem with an ol' red rider bb gun.Blasted some bb's into them trees for about 4 or 5 days in a row,they got the message & found somewhere else to "hold their morning meetings"


----------



## The Zodiac (Apr 10, 2010)

spfldbassguy said:


> Now that'd been something to see.When I was younger a girl that grew up across the street from me got dive bombed by a bird(not a crow though)& it was actually pretty funny to witness it.We had a boat load of crows that would be in the trees across the street from where I now live a few years back.Those damn birds drove me nuts in the morning,always "yaking".Anyways I solved that problem with an ol' red rider bb gun.Blasted some bb's into them trees for about 4 or 5 days in a row,they got the message & found somewhere else to "hold their morning meetings"


lol Yea dude it was something to see alright. Family members laughing at me running like a bat from hell with a dozen birds on my tail. I had to do what you did to get rid of the "black menaces", but I didn't have a bb gun, so I had to bust out the trusty .410 shotgun. Neighbors must of thought I was nuts. 

Ever since then, when they group up in the trees in my backyard I get a little nervous, I can sense they are plotting their revenge.


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

Poohflinger said:


> If you've never done it, your in for a great time. I use an e-caller and a mouth call. Use a fighting crows tape! If you have a couple of crow decoys get them out in the open. Camo up real good and try to stay hidden with no movement. Turn the caller on when you get hidden and hang on. When they start to show up let them get real close. Don't be surprised when you look up and see hundreds circling overhead. Start pulling the trigger. You only get one crack at them before they wise up. But there are alot of young birds this early, so you might get some return fliers to shoot. When the action stops, just drive several miles to the next spot.


Good advice cept for 1 additional thought. In most situations, a flock of crows will send in a scout to check out the situation. This scout is usually the most dominate in a crow heirarchy. Kill this bird (don't miss) and you can call in the rest of the flock. At this point a good war cry from a mouth call will add extra excitement and get the rest fired up to where they are diving your location. Get spotted and its over. Good Luck!


----------



## fishkiller (Feb 6, 2007)

This time of year mid to late summer early morning is best once it gets hot the crows do not fly very well. The call that works the best is the distress call, this is a long loud drawn out call almost a scream. You can buy this call on tapes or do it your self on a crow call. We used to have tame crows & would tease them with a teddy bear this worked very well. I used to hunt crows alot & enjoyed it, if you get one wounded on the ground leave it there & it will keep the crows around.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

We built a small platform on the end of a twelve foot pole which was the place we would tether the cat then raise and guywire the pole. Get well hidden and remain motionless while the scout flys in to investigate. The scout will bring the whole flock in when he spots the cat and IT IS ON until they spot you as you are shooting and then they are gone........but a few may return.
Just a word of warning. Wear welding gloves when trying to gather up the cat and don't expect to ever get near it again.


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

Shortdrift said:


> We built a small platform on the end of a twelve foot pole which was the place we would tether the cat then raise and guywire the pole. Get well hidden and remain motionless while the scout flys in to investigate. The scout will bring the whole flock in when he spots the cat and IT IS ON until they spot you as you are shooting and then they are gone........but a few may return.
> Just a word of warning. Wear welding gloves when trying to gather up the cat and don't expect to ever get near it again.


That is hilarious, I'm lmao just thinking about someone doing that. I always wondered what good a cat was and Ron you just answered that loud and clear!


----------



## MuskieLuv (Oct 29, 2007)

So, if you don't eat the Crows what do you do with them. Just leave them in the woods? Been thinking about trying this but didn't want to eat them and didn't want to do something unethical.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Why not eat the crows? I breast them out and cook the breasts like beef on the grill. 
DONT cook it past medium rare. It gets tough in a hurry. EXCELLENT meal.


----------



## Boondock77 (Nov 28, 2007)

man when I was young, we used to kill these things by the hundreds... I've never ate one, not that I wouldn't try it, just never did. But we used to just pile em up where we didnt want em, they learned quick(depending on how you want to look at it).


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

I use a cheap owl decoy that i got at the local garden center. Lots of people use owl decoy to keep normal birds out of the garden. Get one or two crow decoys and place them around the "downed" (on its side) owl decoy. A few strident calls and any crows nearby will come runnin!


----------

